# I could easily get 70% of the notified



## nguyenthaonhi (Jan 16, 2019)

I have been in betting quite a long time, however the main problem was time and loss. I don't have time to stay on a website waiting for a good game to bet on. On the other hand my bets were always randomly placed and thus I lost some good money.

Finally I found a website which sends out live notifications directly to my mobile and they are quite good. I could easily get 70% of the notified bets half of them with odds greater than 2.5 or 3.00 which makes it much profitable.


----------

